# bumps all over back



## CFL_VIZ

Dash has had these bumps pop up all over his back that are not going away. The bumps are not itching him or bursting or bleeding. All they do is make his hair stand up and make his coat look funny. A couple days ago he broke out with a bunch of pimples or hives all over his belly but I think that might have been a reaction to a plant he got in. 

I thought it might have been his dog food (4health Salmon and potato) so I switched him to the chicken and rice formula. 

Upon speaking to another vizsla owner they said their young v had the same issues as a pup and was told it was Canine Pyoderma (Bacterial Folliculitis). And that it happens to young dogs going through puberty (Dash is 1yr tomorrow). 

I am his 2nd owner and he didnt have this when I picked him up 6 weeks ago, this is really starting to freak me although it dosent seem to bother the dog at all


----------



## Big Rick

Dexter has had Pyoderma off and on since he was a pup. He's now 4 years old. He has terrible allergies (test says he's allergic to dust mites) and when it gets out of control he breaks out with the bumps. The vet gives him Cephalexin which makes the rash go away. He's on a maintenance daily dose of Hydroxyzine and low dose of prednisone. That keeps the itches in check. Our vet calls Dex his career challenge. Good luck with your pup!

What part of Central FL are you in. We're in Apopka!


----------



## CFL_VIZ

After doing a little research I think dash may have a reaction to overheating. cholinergic pruritus is caused by heat and sweat glands. Today after a run in 90 degree heat he broke out in hives worse than I've ever seen. I'm going to limit his activity the next couple of days to see for sure. 

Big Rick I'm over toward the beaches around the cape!


----------



## FLgatorgirl

Big Rick and CFL VIZ, 

I am in New Smyrna, maybe we can all get together for a play date sometime! We have one other V (male) that Ellie gets to play with and she is heaven. He was here at our property last week and got the same exact kind of bumps you are talking about. They played for two hours and got plenty hot, but they also went on a quick safari through the creek/marsh. We thought maybe something in the creek did it, but our girl was fine.


----------



## budsname

Hello.. My vizsa, my boy, Bud is 11 years old and he has gotten hives since he was about 3. It is definitely seasonal... but not so much related to heat. Bud gets hives in the winter. It must be related to a certain kind of grass or pollen. BUT, Bud ate a pie crust off of the table last thanksgiving and he got the worst hives I've ever seen. So perhaps the white flour is a culprit too? Anyways, we give bud benydryl.. it takes the hives down within a few hours.


----------



## lpdonahue

I could use some help too! My boy Ruger is 2 years old and for the past couple of days he has had large bumps on his head and his eye has gotten swollen. Giving him benadyl helps it go away but I would like to know what it could be. We live in VT and it has been very hot and humid. We haven't changed his food but he did shred a stack of newspaper. Any ideas???


----------



## mrsmajors

we live in Kansas City and our 7 month old Vizsla puppy has also just developed the bumps and red spots you've been talking about in this thread, just this week. I spoke with the vet and he told me to put him on a benadryl regiment for the weekend and see if it helps. if not we'll be taking him to the vet on Monday. He did say that these dogs have common skin allergies and conditions due to their lack of an undercoat. also, he did warn me about the puberty factor which can produce these kind of little red bumps and pestuals. glad to know we're not alone on this!

Emily


----------



## CFL_VIZ

It makes me wonder if this is something seasonal since a few dogs have the bumps. Just curious, what kind of food is everyone feeding. 

Right now I have him on 4health salmon and potato but thinking on switching to the grain free formula.


----------



## mrsmajors

Mine eats the Science Diet puppy. After two doses of Benedryl (50 mg) he's showing great improvement. Many of the bumps on his sides and legs are gone and the ones on his belly look much paler and smaller - no longer agitated. Looks like this is a seasonal allergy thing.


----------



## Reeka The Vizsla

My dog is having the same issues right now. She has bumps all over her back that are bad sometimes, but go away and come back (today they are the worse). I took her to the vet and they said it was hives. Think I have to try that Benadryl out. I've been feeding my dog Life's Abundance since she was a puppy, so seasonal allergies sounds like it is the problem. 1mg per pound would mean if my dog is 45 pounds, I would give her 1 1/2 or 2 teaspoons of Benadryl correct? Or is it ok to give them tablets?


----------



## Melissa_DT

I had my boy at the vet yesterday for this as well. He got a bunch of bug bites while we were away at a cottage almost 3 weeks ago and once the bumps didn't go away I figured it was something else. My vet said it was a combination of an allergic reaction as well as a build up of bacteria from all the bug bites he got (she suspects his system is sensitive to them). She prescribed some antibiotics for the bacteria infection plus 50mg of Benadryl twice a day for a few days until it clears up. Bentley is 45lbs. 

I will be in the market for a new bug repellant since the stuff I have now clearly doesn't do much!


----------



## Reeka The Vizsla

got the same stuff from the vet as you melissa, good to see someone elses vet prescribed the same. Thanks!


----------



## Reeka The Vizsla

I'm putting Reeka on a type of seasonal allergy supplement that was suggested by my vet, so I'll give you guys a heads up if it works out well for me. Be a lot easier fix than having to give them Benadryl everyday during the bad times.


----------



## Vizsla Baby

Last year I thought the bumps were due to grass allergies on my 2 year old female. This year I've noticed that when she is outside & gets hot, the bumps show up on her head & her back around her shoulders.

They don't go away though - she's had them for weeks now and has white dots on her head where some of the hair has fallen out from them.

No way to avoid the heat in Georgia. I guess it's something we will just live with as best we can.

They don't itch or bother her, they are just unsightly.

P.S. I should point out that my 4 year old Vizsla male who is by her side 24-7 does not have any bumps. So it's clearly genetic. Not poor genetics, just the lot in life for some dogs.


----------



## Vizsla Baby

Another thought. 

This could not possibly be a diet issue because these bumps always seem to be seasonal. Everyone was talking about them last summer too.

My recommendation is that you don't make drastic changes in your dogs diet unless you are SURE it's the food and not just heat/grass/whatever type of seasonal allergic reaction.


----------



## Vizsla Baby

This article is spot on for our symptoms. 

http://www.vetinfo.com/urticaria-in-dogs.html


----------



## Reeka The Vizsla

Reeka is looking better after my first application of this stuff for a heat rash, I'll give you guys a heads up if this actually worked.


----------



## Reeka The Vizsla

Turns out these dogs are real susceptible to heat rash in certain areas. It is treatable with foot powder like Gold Bond, Dr. Scholl's, etc. (I used Dr. Scholl's Foot Powder). Reeka's huge bumps on her back are all but gone now after applying the powder on her bad areas. It dries out the bumps on their back. You put the powder on their back and take a damp towel to soak it through a little bit so it gets through the coat and can get on the bad areas. Make sure you dry it off a little bit afterwards. The key is to keep them as dry as possible for a few days. 

Like I said in my posts before, I went to the my vet and they told me it was allergies and the initial shots helped, but they just came back worse than before. I was going crazy trying to figure out what was happening with all these bumps appearing on her back/stomach. I called my vet and they said, "oh well, it must be a food allergy than" and suggested their food and to give her more shots. I got suspicious after they didn't even look at her and were just suggesting things that would cost $100+. So I decided to call my trainer and he knew what it was within 2 seconds of talking to him. He told me to go over the bumps and see if there was any moisture. Sure enough there was. 2 days later with the Dr. Scholl's Powder treatment and voila.. $6 later I fixed the problem when the vet was suggesting all sorts of things. Looks like I need to find a new vet..

Hope this may help some of you out there. Heat rash may not be your problem, but if it sounds like my dogs symptoms, could be worth a try rather than getting in a headache with allergy medications.


----------



## KimZ

Our almost 3 year old v has been having these bumps since about 8 months or so. Ours is a combination of environmental allergies. We will be going on a new daily maintenance medication for her. Good luck.


----------



## amykathryn28

Our 9 month old boy has experienced these bumps too, just starting this summer. They pop up and are gone within a few hours.
Vet said it may be an allergic reaction to something he's getting in to outside.
But our Gus also has patches of thinning hair all down his spine and a bit on his neck. The skin there is flaky, like dandruff. He doesn't itch. We thought it may be from swimming in the pool, but he hasn't been in the pool for a couple of weeks and the thin hair and flaky skin has not improved.
Gus is eating Orijen, for what it's worth.
Appreciate any advice! Thx!


----------



## mswhipple

amykathryn28, welcome to the forums! I saw the symptoms you describe (thinning hair and flaky skin) some years ago on a stray I brought home. He was a three-legged black Lab. Took him to the Vet, and it was diagnosed as a flea bite dermatitis/allergy. The Vet gave me some pills... but I can't remember what they were! I ran an ad in the local paper and found the dog's owners. They came to pick him him, but did not want the pills, and did not offer to pay the Vet bill. Boy, some people, huh? Anyway, I think your Gus' Vet has probably nailed it. Could he offer anything medication that might help Gus?


----------



## CatK

Morris has a couple of tiny bumps on him, only big enough that they make little tufts of hair stand up. I'm watching them carefully to see if they go away as it cools down or if any more turn up. Just a couple so far.

He also has fairly bald little knees! Are the bald knees just a short haired dog who likes to slide on his stomach along the carpet or anything I should take him to the vet for?!  

ps. I can't believe they didnt want the pills for their dog, and that they didn't pay the vet bill!


----------



## mswhipple

I know!! I offered them the pills, and never made any mention whatsoever of money. They did not want the pills. ??? 
So strange.


----------



## Dachealexa

CFL_VIZ said:


> Dash has had these bumps pop up all over his back that are not going away. The bumps are not itching him or bursting or bleeding. All they do is make his hair stand up and make his coat look funny. A couple days ago he broke out with a bunch of pimples or hives all over his belly but I think that might have been a reaction to a plant he got in.
> 
> I thought it might have been his dog food (4health Salmon and potato) so I switched him to the chicken and rice formula.
> 
> Upon speaking to another vizsla owner they said their young v had the same issues as a pup and was told it was Canine Pyoderma (Bacterial Folliculitis). And that it happens to young dogs going through puberty (Dash is 1yr tomorrow).
> 
> I am his 2nd owner and he didnt have this when I picked him up 6 weeks ago, this is really starting to freak me although it dosent seem to bother the dog at all


My V has something similar, did it look like this? He is not itchy, but it looks bad. any suggestions? I feed him Blue-Salmon. But we keep switching foods because he is not eating regularly.


----------



## amykathryn28

mswhipple said:


> amykathryn28, welcome to the forums! I saw the symptoms you describe (thinning hair and flaky skin) some years ago on a stray I brought home. He was a three-legged black Lab. Took him to the Vet, and it was diagnosed as a flea bite dermatitis/allergy. The Vet gave me some pills... but I can't remember what they were! I ran an ad in the local paper and found the dog's owners. They came to pick him him, but did not want the pills, and did not offer to pay the Vet bill. Boy, some people, huh? Anyway, I think your Gus' Vet has probably nailed it. Could he offer anything medication that might help Gus?


Sorry, I forgot to check back too many times on the forum after I posted! Thanks for the reply! 
Our vet said to try Benadryl after we see the bumps. We did, and it didn't do much. But now that summer is ending, we haven't seen the bumps at all. 
He does still have a little bit of flaky skin and very slight thinning hair all down his spine. We're wondering if it could be from Vectra now, although it never gets better even at the end of the month long after the Vectra is absorbed and gone from the skin. We've added fish oil too his food in the past few days too, but since his Orijen already has plenty of Omega 3, I'm not sure that will help much.


----------



## amykathryn28

Dachealexa said:


> CFL_VIZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dash has had these bumps pop up all over his back that are not going away. The bumps are not itching him or bursting or bleeding. All they do is make his hair stand up and make his coat look funny. A couple days ago he broke out with a bunch of pimples or hives all over his belly but I think that might have been a reaction to a plant he got in.
> 
> I thought it might have been his dog food (4health Salmon and potato) so I switched him to the chicken and rice formula.
> 
> Upon speaking to another vizsla owner they said their young v had the same issues as a pup and was told it was Canine Pyoderma (Bacterial Folliculitis). And that it happens to young dogs going through puberty (Dash is 1yr tomorrow).
> 
> I am his 2nd owner and he didnt have this when I picked him up 6 weeks ago, this is really starting to freak me although it dosent seem to bother the dog at all
> 
> 
> 
> My V has something similar, did it look like this? He is not itchy, but it looks bad. any suggestions? I feed him Blue-Salmon. But we keep switching foods because he is not eating regularly.
Click to expand...

That's exactly what ours looked like. But it would come and go, never lasting for more than an hour or so. The puberty thing makes sense, since ours 11 months, and it started happening a couple of months ago.


----------



## Vizslaflyer

I just came back from a few days in the Sierra Foothills in California and my dog is covered with a rash. That has happened before and I believe it is connected with running in tall grass and weeds. I live in the San Francisco Bay Area and often take my dog to the beach to run and he never gets a rash after we've been there, so I am pretty sure it has to do with the grass. I will give him Benedryl to see if it takes the bumps down. (I feed him Taste of the Wild, Salmon). Any dosage suggestion?


----------

